# Motobecane Fantom Outlaw



## gamer992000 (Sep 16, 2008)

I was looking around on bikesdirect and saw this. Why does this bike have a separate set of brake levers? Couldnt the Tiagra shifter/lever combos work with the BB5's?

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/outlaw.htm


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

it's a cyclocross bike, and those top levers are often referred to as "cross levers." basically, when racing cyclocross, part of the race involves hopping off the bike and running for a small portion. some people like those top levers to aid in braking while hopping off the bike to run.


----------

